# rubs



## negolien (Mar 12, 2020)

Could I get some reviews on the kosmos rubs? Just got the 8 pack to try new stuffs. I also picked up some McCormick Grill Mates Brown Sugar Bourbon, McCormicks MontreaL steak, McCormicks Smoke House Maple, McCormicks Garlic, onion, Black Pepper and sea salt


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry, never used them. BUT am certainly looking forward to your reviews


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2020)

These are pretty tasty. I also love any flavor of the wing dust he puts out. Which ones do you have?


----------



## negolien (Mar 12, 2020)

I got the 8 pack sample of the different ones. I been using a 50/50 of McCormicks Smoke House Maple and  McCormick Brown Sugar Bourbon.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Mar 12, 2020)

I really like the Honey Killer Bee and Dirty Bird Hot.
The DBH is good on anything not just bird.

His Cow Cover and Brisket Injection is good also.

Johnny Ray


----------



## texomakid (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes the McCormick seasoning that I have are all good. I really like the Weber seasonings as well. That Garlic Herb by Weber is great on chicken, pork, & veggies. 

So many rubs................


----------



## negolien (Mar 14, 2020)

Got three of the McCormicks..didn't realize they were the 29 oz. Ones lol.. As Trump likes to say
They are freaking....


----------

